# More Dan Anderson



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson speaks toward how to make a cell phone/camera useful....at the parts counter.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/cell_phones,_mis-used/


----------

